# Trolling diamond jigs just outside Pensacola Pass



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Went out pass doing sea trials on a friends boat. Decided to slow troll a diamond jig and a little blue minow out to the Mass and back over to buoys and then back thru the pass. Pickedup 3 bobos and 4 spanish. Picture is of Ray with his first catch on his new ride.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice way to Sea Trial the new ride..............


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the comments and checking out our post!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good deal, nothing better to catch a lil dinner and some grouper bait while sea trialing the new boat.

Sounds like he's off to a great start with her!

Jimmy


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a great idea. I added a couple diamond gigs to my bottom fishing and small other boat bags.


----------

